# Replacing shingled roof with metal roof



## DangerMouse (Jul 17, 2008)

Hi and welcome to the forum.

For some reason the instruction sheet did not show.

Here it is, in case it's not just my browser.

DM


----------



## myminpins (Jun 26, 2011)

Thank you. I see no links in it at all. Maybe they were removed by the mods 'cause I'm not allowed to put links in yet? I don't know. Thanks for putting that picture up for me!!!

I put the pic in my "gallery" and that seemed to work.


----------



## DangerMouse (Jul 17, 2008)

I AM a moderator...... I see the script in your post but the image does not show. Most likely a vBulletin glitch.

The manufacturing company's link WAS removed, (not allowed) but it was not necessary to your getting help with your question.

DM


----------

